# State Farm opinions?



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

Spoke to the State Farm rep about adding rideshare insurance. It sounded cheap enough and adding an umbrella policy was an option.

All in all not as much as I thought.

Any questions I need to ask or red flags to look for?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Brotherlove said:


> Spoke to the State Farm rep about adding rideshare insurance. It sounded cheap enough and adding an umbrella policy was an option.
> 
> All in all not as much as I thought.
> 
> Any questions I need to ask or red flags to look for?


Just curious- does the umbrella policy apply to ride share coverage, or is it restricted to personal use of the vehicle?


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

I don't remember. 

Pretty sure it was personal.

Have not done anything beyond my regular insurance.

Rideshare was discussed.

I am still a couple weeks from Ubering


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

You are wise to get it all in writing before you take your first trip. That way you know just what coverage you have. Some policies limit the percentage of vehicle use for ride share. Good luck.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Brotherlove said:


> Spoke to the State Farm rep about adding rideshare insurance. It sounded cheap enough and adding an umbrella policy was an option.
> 
> All in all not as much as I thought.
> 
> Any questions I need to ask or red flags to look for?


I am using Allstate and I just need to pay $5 more for rideshare. Statefarm rideshare policy is a kinda strange to me to understand, they allow rideshare with Liability but there may be some restriction such as % on personal used and % on ridesharing used. Allstate rideshare policy is clear and through but need to go with full coverage. So I go with Allstate.


----------



## Fast&Furious12 (Dec 9, 2019)

I've heard you could get additional discounts if you bundle other types of insurance, like renters insurance or property insurance, etc.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

a State Farm liability umbrella policy does not apply to RS or commercial uses. The RS add-on would be the option to go for. And generally speaking having a liability umbrella policy is a good idea; specially if you own a house........


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

I have it.... it’s about $60 a month. But there is a stipulation. You can’t make more than your regular job. If you go over that, then they will want you to have a commercial policy.


----------



## Supermore 02124 (Dec 9, 2019)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Just curious- does the umbrella policy apply to ride share coverage, or is it restricted to personal use of the vehicle?


Wha


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Supermore 02124 said:


> Wha


Is this a comment or question?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Brotherlove said:


> I don't remember.
> 
> Pretty sure it was personal.
> 
> ...


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

:laugh: especially the last screenshot


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

teh744 said:


> I have it.... it's about $60 a month. But there is a stipulation. You can't make more than your regular job. If you go over that, then they will want you to have a commercial policy.


It has to be a hell of a regular job, and that is an unfair yardstick. I would avoid that company. Who are they? State Farm?


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Some policies limit the percentage of vehicle use for ride share.


That was the problem that I ran into with State Farm. Commercial use of the vehicle had to be less than 50% for the policy to be valid. The thing that really upset me was that they didn't tell me about that when we were talking face to face. It wasn't until I started asking questions by e-mail that they told me this. I assume because there are no records to go back to for a face-to-face conversation, so no reason to divulge information that could jeopardize the sale. They also didn't give me the rider that has the 50% restriction when I asked to view the paperwork ahead of time. Very shady.

Side note: I can never spell "jeopardize" correctly on the first try. I always want to swap the O and the A.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I have witnessed three times in my life, 2 that benefited me how state farm is king...they are not cheapos when shit hits the fan...They come correct. I am too tired to explain right now but three times in my life I have seen them go high class, they are legit.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> I have witnessed three times in my life, 2 that benefited me how state farm is king...they are not cheapos when shit hits the fan...They come correct. I am too tired to explain right now but three times in my life I have seen them go high class, they are legit.


And sadly Ive seen them cheap skate the shyt out of my repair... Using junkyard repair parts and me having to argue them tooth and nail to get my car fixed... So it goes both ways...


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Dekero said:


> And sadly Ive seen them cheap skate the shyt out of my repair... Using junkyard repair parts and me having to argue them tooth and nail to get my car fixed... So it goes both ways...


I was warned of this...never seen it, I have only had the most primo experience with them...I don't doubt it could happen, just in my own experience...they treated my car like royalty...my third experience was they hired me to watch over a tent for mass hail damage assesment in the region...it was no small setup..

I suppose it may be my region...here state farm is like having a rockstar as a friend..not sure about other areas..


----------

